# spalted sycamore question



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I just pulled a load out of the kiln that included some spalted maple,RO and spalted sycamore.The sycamore was almost black so I jointed and planed it and during that process I started seeing green on the board.This is my first dealing with sycamore and spalted woods what gives? The green doesn't go far but when I get a layer planed out some shows up elsewhere.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds more like mineral stain than spalting ... not that that helps any ... if you don't like what you're getting, doesn't much matter how it got there and it doesn't sound like something you're likely to get rid of.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't remember ever seeing green in spalted syc. 

Rick, you know dern well you are 'posed to post pictures in a situation like this. :smile:




.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah,Yeah,I know, I'm trying to get them on here,but that one part of the computer just won't let me do it. You know the part between the seat and the keyboard. I've only put pics on th computer one time about a year ago and my rememberer ain't workin' right(again).If I can just figgr out how to git this 35mm camera hooked up to the thing I'll be doin fine:laughing:.
There are the thin pencil lines that indicate spaltng the green seems to be in wide layers on one side of the board now.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I checked back through the pics of sycamore on my site and sure enough, I did find one that has a broad swath of green ... clearly a mineral stain and has nothing to do with spalting. That's not conclusive that yours is also mineral stain but I'd be willing to be that it is.

And that does mean it's unlikely you can get rid of it.

Paul


----------

